# How long can a person live without eating?



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok, very dumb question.
I am not going to do it and I do not recommend you try this at home...but "How long can a person live without eating?" This is regarding EATING not DRINKING.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 17, 2003)

I know it was a creepy question. It was one of those things I was wondering. I tried to look it up online...and I couldn't find an answer so I thought I would see what everyone thought.


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

I was told approximately 10 days granted they have water at least.  Now, when you say living you mean, breathing and a heartbeat, correct??

Other factors to consider woiuld be what their climate is.  Ethiopia, no water or food, I'd die in 2 to 3 days!!!

Manitoba.. probably a 7 days (3 days falling short of boredom unless J'bo is accompanying me!  )

Florida, NYC, LA- 10 days.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

Really now Dave. Winnipeg idn't that boring if it's summer and you are only visiting.


----------



## PB&J (Apr 18, 2003)

I think Jesus fasted for 40 days in the desert. 

I think as long as you have water you can live for weeks.


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Really now Dave. Winnipeg idn't that boring if it's summer and you are only visiting.



I knew you'd catch that!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> I think Jesus fasted for 40 days in the desert.
> 
> I think as long as you have water you can live for weeks.



yes he did. the longest you can live is aorund 40 days, but you have to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2003)

I heard that Satan fasted for 50 days in hell.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

Doesn't it depend on how lean/fat you are?

And yes Dave i did catch that...you know me ms.observent


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I heard that Satan fasted for 50 days in hell.



ROTF!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2003)

Its going to depend on the individual, of course. Women historically have higher endurance for these kind of things, probably due to fat storage, maybe metabolic rate, being smaller (using less energy) and so on.

I think the record is a little over a month, the record for a liquid diet I believe is around a year. Also keep in mind the bodies needs change under starvation conditions, this is why the body holds fat/water as best its can when you only eat say once a day.

Cambridge diet is a liquid, low calorie diet, and has a reputation for lots of people dying on it. I believe they are usually around the 1100 calorie a day area.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I heard that Satan fasted for 50 days in hell.





good one, Prince!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I heard that Satan fasted for 50 days in hell.



I heard he still is , bet he wants a drink a water!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 21, 2003)

Without food and water I would say I cud go on for about one week. With water maybe two. Not something I???m willing to find out ???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2003)

I thought I heard somewhere that the average person can go about a month without food, and only about four days without water.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

I bet you would look like shit after a month of fasting.


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2003)

I second that!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Apr 22, 2003)

It could take as much as 60+ days to strave to death depending size and health, but no water 3 days maybe a week.

Don't try this at home


----------



## Newbie (Apr 23, 2003)

I think its 30 to 40 days, but it depends on the individual and how much activity is done in that time frame.  With out water you can only last 3 to 4 days.


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

Live on water for 40 days and still breathing??  Forget it and give me a shotgun!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

With this metabolism I think I could last for a couple of years.


----------



## quik^ (Apr 24, 2003)

id die after a day, im only 130 5'11, my metabolism is threw the roof, if i miss a meal in a day i want to shoot myself


----------



## GRSAMY (Jun 29, 2003)

411 Days.. No kidding.. Can't believe?

Read the links below Hira Ratan Manek 

Another link 

A Physician's review..


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2003)

Record for liquid diet is 1 year or more, or maybe the above   I dont follow it.


----------



## getnrip'd (Jul 1, 2003)

Obviously till they die!!!! Ummm medically speakin that is.


----------



## Revenant (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by GRSAMY *_
> 411 Days.. No kidding.. Can't believe?
> 
> Read the links below Hira Ratan Manek
> ...



Sounds like bollocks.
http://www.skepdic.com/inedia.html


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

i cant live 3 hours without eating


----------



## Rodrugg (Jul 21, 2003)

My second cousin was working on the roof and he fell off and crashed through the shed and it was locked from the outside. All he had was a coffee can full of water and a box of dried fruit. He ate all that fruit in two days and didn't have nothing else to eat. They said he lived about six weeks.


----------



## loki (Jul 22, 2003)

*...said he lived about six weeks.*

looks like he beat jesus...


----------



## Streetdisciple (Jul 27, 2003)

In the Bible, Jesus, Moses (twice), and Elijah all fasted for 40days.  

Jesus for 40 days. If God in human flesh fasted, how much more ought we? Matthew 4:2 

Moses fasted twice for 40 days-Following his first fast, Moses received the Law. The second was to turn God's wrath away from God's sinful people. Deuteronomy 9:9,18,19 

Elijah fasted for 40 days while fleeing in fear from wicked Jezebel, who threatened to have him killed. God gave him comfort, boldness and instructions to go back the way he came and anoint new prophets. 1 Kings 19 

Medical testing has been done to see if the human body can handle a fast of 40+ days.  All tests have been done unsucessfully.  The body can't take a fast of 411 days, it would long be dead.  Fasting's real good at the right time, but defidently not on a lifting day!


----------



## rookieisme (Sep 10, 2003)

it depends


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 10, 2003)

Now what the hell kinda answer is that rook?  ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 10, 2003)

3 days, if you can only drink your own piss.


----------



## rookieisme (Sep 10, 2003)

What if you are fat as hell.  It might take your body a week longer than a thinner person to use up it's supplies.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 15, 2003)

David Blaine is going for 44 days/nights in a isolated container above the river thames (next to London bridge) in the middle of London, he is only allowed water

apparently its real high risk, after the first couple of weeks he is meant to start seeing things and holusinating

hes mad


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> David Blaine is going for 44 days/nights in a isolated container above the river thames (next to London bridge) in the middle of London, he is only allowed water
> 
> apparently its real high risk, after the first couple of weeks he is meant to start seeing things and holusinating
> ...



that's assumming that you believe he is truley doing that...meaning that he is really gonna go without food, which I highly doubt.


----------



## xander101 (Dec 11, 2006)

*7 Weeks*

Hi all I would like to let you know someone can live
seven weeks..Just drinking water...
I know this as I did it.
I you might guess I have problems...lol
But it is poss to go alot longer. I only stoped as it was upsetting my wife.
I intended to start a fast in feb...It should be the last as I feel it is time o take this to the edge..!!!.
The only factor to begin with is the pain once you have overcome his you are on your way to a very different reality.
I would not like to answer questions but will...If they are from people like me who are going to do it to the end.
Hope this has helped with your discussion.
I am open to help and Ideas to complete my quest.
No I am not a nut..just someone who has looked at the world and said enough.
Yours...........Sandy


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 11, 2006)

me: im not fat or anything...but food i'd say like 5-10 hours..
as for water...like...2 hours...or i'd get dehydrated.


----------

